

How I destroyed my first startup - 6thSigma
http://aaron.posthaven.com/how-i-destroyed-my-first-startup

======
Ovid
Deliberately dropping the database and asked everyone to create a new account
just because he couldn't debug an authentication problem?

There are times tat I'm truly amazed at how little _clue_ some people seem to
have.

~~~
6thSigma
Like I said in the first sentence of the post - I had practically zero
experience.

~~~
Ovid
I can understand that. I've made my share of real blunders, too. Still do, but
I'm better at hiding 'em :)

